# again??



## evangil (May 23, 2017)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Easy route


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If you hurry, you can finish b4 traffic sets in. 

This is how they pray upon the newbies, and get Veterans deactivated. Well, usually that doesn't, or not suppose to.

And the mixing of Chino and Riverside. Just keep checking b4 you leave and give them back.

I don't expect them to be as perfect as Corporate expects us to be.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

The terminology for number 3, and whatever other numbers are hiding beneath it, is "missort."

If do not wish to take it/them, take them back to a vest and pray that they agree and mark it as a mistake and not you refusing to work.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

His route is way easier than mine.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> His route is way easier than mine.
> View attachment 225781


holy s*!

I really wish i had a screenshot of when flex had been trying to route me cross-country from SF to NY and back to a stop I was standing at in SF.

Even if I did... that blows mine out of the water.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)




----------

